# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تحصیبل همزمان آزاد و سراسری

## sepanta1990

سلاام دوستان عزیز
به نظرتون میشه همزمان هم دانشگاه سراسری هم آزاد خوند؟
من الان مهندسی دانشگاه سراسری میخونم و دوس دارم کنکور شرکت کنم و  پزشکی آزاد رو هم در کنارش بخونم
کسی تجربه ای داره؟
با تشکر

----------


## artim

> سلاام دوستان عزیز
> به نظرتون میشه همزمان هم دانشگاه سراسری هم آزاد خوند؟
> من الان مهندسی دانشگاه سراسری میخونم و دوس دارم کنکور شرکت کنم و  پزشکی آزاد رو هم در کنارش بخونم
> کسی تجربه ای داره؟
> با تشکر


خیر تحصیل همزمان دو رشته در دو دانشگاه نمیشه
فقط برای بعضی نخبه های کنکور سراسری و عده ای خاص میشه همزمان دو رشته در دانشگاه خوند
قرار بود تحصیل همزمان دو رشته یکی در پیام نور و یکی در واحد دانشگاهی دیگه از سال گذشته اجرا بشه

----------


## artim

دستورالعمل‌ چگونگي‌ تحصيل‌ همزمان‌ در دو رشته‌ تحصيلي‌
*========================================*
 
در اجراي‌ *تبصره*‌ *ماده*‌ 4 آئين‌ نامه‌ آموزشي‌ دوره‌ هاي‌ كارداني‌ و كارشناسي‌ مصوب‌ جلسه‌ 339 شوراي‌ عالي‌ برنامه‌ ريزي (ارديبهشت‌ 1376) ، اين‌ دستورالعمل‌ به‌ منظور تعيين‌ ضوابط و شرايط تحصيل‌ همزمان‌ دانشجويان‌ ممتاز در دو رشته‌ تحصيلي‌ ابلاغ‌ مي‌ گردد .
*ماده*‌ 1 : در اين‌ دستورالعمل‌ به‌ شوراي‌ هدايت‌ استعدادهاي‌ درخشان‌ در آموزش‌ عالي‌ ((شورا)) و به‌ سازمان‌ سنجش‌ آموزش‌ كشور ((سازمان‌ سنجش‌)) و به‌ وزارت‌ فرهنگ‌ و آموزش‌ عالي‌ ((وزارت‌)) و به‌ دانشجوي‌ ممتاز به‌ شرحي‌ كه‌ در ماده‌ 2 تعريف‌ ميشود ((دانشجو)) اطلاق‌ ميگردد .
*ماده*‌ 2 : دانشجويان‌ مشمول‌ اين‌ دستورالعمل‌ عبارتند از :
الف‌) برگزيدگان‌ آزمون‌ سراسري‌ با معرفي‌ سازمان‌ سنجش‌
 ب‌ ) برگزيدگان‌ المپياد هاي‌ علمي‌ دانش‌ آموزش‌ كشور با معرفي‌ وزارت‌ آموزش‌ و پرورش‌ (موضوع‌ مصوبات‌ شوراي‌ عالي‌ انقلاب‌ فرهنگي‌ با عنوان‌ پذيرش‌ دانش‌ آموزان‌ برگزيده‌ در دانشگاهها بدون‌ شركت‌ در آزمون‌ سراسري‌)  ج‌ ) برگزيدگان‌ جشنواره‌ خوارزمي‌ با معرفي‌ سازمان‌ پژوهشهاي‌ علمي‌ و صنعتي‌ ايران‌  
*تبصره*‌ 1) برگزيدگان‌ آزمون‌ سراسري‌ موضوع‌ بند الف‌ ، تا ج‌  كساني‌ هستند كه‌ نمرات‌ اكتسابي‌ آنها در آزمون‌ سراسري‌ حداقل‌ دو و نيم‌ انحراف‌ معيار از ميانگين‌ نمرات‌ در گروه‌ آزمايشي‌ مربوط بالاتر باشد .
*تبصره*‌ 2) دانشجوياني‌ كه‌ فاقد شرايط مذكور در بندهاي‌ الف‌ تا ج‌ باشند ، اما به‌ دليل‌ داشتن‌ ويژگيهاي‌ استثنايي‌ به‌ تشخيص‌ گروه‌ آموزشي‌ مربوط و تاييد شوراي‌ آموزش‌ دانشگاه‌ ، دانشجوي‌ ممتاز شناخته‌ شوند ، از سوي‌ دانشگاه‌ به‌ شورا معرفي‌ مي‌  شوند تا پس‌ از بررسي‌ و تاييد شورا بتوانند از مزاياي‌ اين‌ آئين‌ نامه‌ بهره‌ مند شوند .
*ماده*‌ 3 :  رشته‌ دوم‌ انتخابي‌ دانشجو براي‌ تحصيل‌ همزمان‌ بايد :
الف‌ ) در مقطع‌ كارشناسي‌ باشد
 ب‌ ) جزو رشته‌ هاي‌ مورد تاييد شوراي‌ هدايت‌ استعدادهاي‌ درخشان‌ باشد .
*تبصره*‌ 1) رشته‌ دوم‌ انتخابي‌ دانشجو بايد از رشته‌ هاي‌ مورد نياز توسعه‌ فرهنگي‌ (مانند رشته‌ الهيات‌ و زبان‌ ادبيات‌ فارسي‌) و يا مورد نياز توسعه‌ علمي‌ كشور ( مانند رشته‌ هاي‌ علوم‌ پايه‌ و فلسفه‌) و يا از نظر علمي‌ مكمل‌ رشته‌ اول‌ دانشجو (مانند رشته‌ شيمي‌ و زيست‌ شناسي‌ براي‌ دانشجويان‌ رشته‌ پزشكي‌ و فيزيك‌ و رياضي‌ براي‌ دانشجويان‌ رشته‌ هاي‌ مهندسي‌ و رشته‌ زبان‌ خارجي‌ براي‌ اغلب‌  رشته‌ ها) و يا شكوفا كننده‌ ذوق‌ هنري‌ دانشجو (مانند رشته‌ هاي‌ گروه‌ آزمايشي‌ هنر) باشد .
*تبصره*‌ 2) ساير رشته‌ هاي‌ مورد تقاضاي‌ دانشجويان‌ ممتاز ، كه‌ در تبصره‌ 1 اين‌ ماده‌ ذكر نشده‌ است‌ بايد پس‌ از بررسي‌ وتاييد شوراي‌ آموزشي‌ دانشگاه‌ ، براي‌ تاييد نهايي‌ شورا به‌ معاونت‌ آموزشي‌ وزارت‌ ارسال‌ شود .
*ماده*‌ 4 : دانشجو براي‌ تحصيل‌ در رشته‌ دوم‌ مي‌ تواند پس‌ از گذراندن‌ حداقل‌ دو نيمسال‌ تحصيلي‌ ، درخواست‌ خود را كه‌ به تاييد استاد مشاور رسيده‌ است‌ به‌ معاونت‌ آموزشي‌ دانشگاه‌ محل‌ تحصيل‌ خود تسليم‌ نمايد . معاونت‌ آموزشي‌ دانشگاه‌ كتبا وي‌ را به‌ دانشكده‌ مربوط در همان‌ دانشگاه‌ يا دانشگاه‌ ديگر معرفي‌ و مراتب‌ را به‌ معاونت‌ آموزشي‌ وزارت‌ منعكس‌ مي‌ كند .
*ماده*‌ 5 : دانشجو فقط براي‌ يك‌ بار مي‌ تواند از مزاياي‌ اين‌ دستورالعمل‌ استفاده‌ كند و در حين‌ تحصيل‌ در رشته‌ دوم‌ حق تغيير آن‌ را ندارد .
*ماده*‌ 6 : علاوه‌ بر دروس‌ عمومي‌ در صورتي‌ كه‌ برخي‌ از دروس‌ پايه‌ ، اصلي‌ و تخصصي‌ در دو رشته‌ تحصيلي‌ مشترك‌ باشند ،
گذراندن‌ آن‌ دروس‌ در رشته‌ اول‌ كافي‌ است‌ .
*ماده*‌ 7 :دانشجو مي‌ تواند با تاييد استاد مشاور در هر نيمسال‌ تحصيلي‌ حداكثر 27 واحد ازمجموع‌ دروس‌ دو رشته‌ را انتخاب‌ نمايد .
*ماده*‌ 8 : حداكثر مدت‌ تحصيل‌ براي‌ دانشجويان‌ مشمول‌ اين‌ دستورالعمل‌ مدت‌ مجاز تحصيل‌ در رشته‌ اول‌ آنهاست‌ .
*تبصره*‌) شوراي‌ آموزشي‌ دانشكده‌ رشته‌ دوم‌ ميتواند در موارد خاص‌ حداكثر تا دو نيمسال‌ تحصيلي‌ به‌ طول‌ دوره‌ اضافه‌ نمايد .
در اين‌ صورت‌ بايد مراتب‌ را به‌ دانشكده‌ محل‌ تحصيل‌ رشته‌ اول‌ اعلام‌ كند .
*ماده*‌ 9 : مادام‌ كه‌ دانشجو دروس‌ هر دو رشته‌ را به‌ پايان‌ نرسانده‌ است‌ ، شاغل‌ به‌ تحصيل‌ شناخته‌ مي‌ شود و معرفي‌ وي‌ به‌ اداره‌ نظام‌ وظيفه‌ پس‌ از فراغت‌ از تحصيل‌ در دو رشته‌ خواهد بود .
*تبصره*‌)  در صورت‌ انصراف‌ دانشجو از ادامه‌ تحصيل‌ در يكي‌ از دو رشته‌ ، با اتمام‌ تحصيل‌ در يك‌ رشته‌ فارغ‌ التحصيل‌مي‌  شود .
*ماده*‌ 10 : دانشجو به‌ لحاظ اتمام‌ تحصيلات‌ در هر يك‌ از دو رشته‌ ميتواند در آزمون‌ ورودي‌ مقطع‌ بالاتر آن‌ رشته‌ شركت‌ كند .
*ماده*‌ 11 : به‌ دانشجوياني‌ كه‌ با تاييد گروه‌ آموزشي‌ رشته‌ دوم‌ موفق‌ به‌ گذراندن‌ واحدهاي‌ درسي‌ لازم‌ از دروس‌ مقطع‌كارشناسي‌ آن‌ رشته‌ شده‌ باشد ، مدرك‌ رسمي‌ اتمام‌ تحصيل‌ در مقطع‌ كارشناسي‌ رشته‌ دوم‌ اعطا مي‌ شود .

----------


## sepanta1990

> خیر تحصیل همزمان دو رشته در دو دانشگاه نمیشه
> فقط برای بعضی نخبه های کنکور سراسری و عده ای خاص میشه همزمان دو رشته در دانشگاه خوند
> قرار بود تحصیل همزمان دو رشته یکی در پیام نور و یکی در واحد دانشگاهی دیگه از سال گذشته اجرا بشه


این  دستور العمل رو دیدم ولی گویا آزاد فرق میکنه قضیه ش.

----------


## artim

> این  دستور العمل رو دیدم ولی گویا آزاد فرق میکنه قضیه ش.


نهایت اگه اجازه بدن اخرین اخباری که یکماه پیش شنیدم در یک رشته پیام نور و یک رشته دولتی یا ازاد بتونی تحصیل کنی

----------


## artim

تحصیل همزمان در دو رشته تحصیلی *در مقطع کارشناسی* در دانشگاه پیام نور امکان پذیر شد.بر اساس این بخشنامه ،تحصیل همزمان در دو رشته در مقطع کارشناسی دانشگاه پیام نور *از نیمسال اول 94-93* قابل اجرا می باشد و این قانون و دستورالعمل برای دانشجویان فعلی و فارغ التحصیلان قبلی دانشگاه ها از طریق تکمیل ظرفیت و سوابق تحصیلی اخیر که تاریخ انقضای آن 22 آبان ماه 93 می باشد نیز قابل اجرایی می باشد
*
دستورالعمل تحصیل همزمان در دو رشته تحصیلی در مقطع کارشناسی

*با سلام در راستای تبیین ماده 11 آیین نامه آموزشی مصوب 20 اسفند ماه 91 شواری دانشگاه و فراهم نمودن شرایط تحصیل همزمان برای دانشجویانی که آمادگی و توانائی تحصیل در دو رشته تحصیلی را دارند؛دستورالعمل ذیل جهت اقدام حضورتان اعلام می گردد:*الف- شرایط تحصیل:*1- دانشجویان متقاضی فقط می توانند در مقطع کارشناسی در رشته دوم تحصیل نمایند.2- پذیرش دانشجو از طریق آزمون سراسری، پذیرش براساس سوابق تحصیلی و فراگیر دانشگاه پیام نور مجاز می باشد.
*تبصره:* دانشجویان برای ثبت نام در رشته دوم باید ضوابط سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور را کسب نمایند.
3- شهریه پذیرش در رشته دوم مطابق شهریه دوره های نوبت دوم (فراگیر) خواهد بود.4- دانشجویان پسر که از معافیت تحصیلی استفاده می نمایند می توانند، تحصیلات در رشته دوم را براساس معافیت تحصیلی صادر شده در رشته / دانشگاه اول ادامه دهند .
شرایط و ضوابط تحصیل دانشجویان مشمول مطابق دستورالعمل شماره 21/3065/د مورخ 28 فروردین 90 (نامه در بخش سایر اطلاعات پیوست می باشد)5- دانشگاه اول (محل قبولی در رشته اول ) می بایست مدارک برابر اصل شده دانشجو را بر حسب درخواست دانشگاه قبولی دوم با نامه اداری رسمی ارسال و تقاضای اعلام وصول نماید.* - اهم مدارک به شرح ذیل می باشد:*
*          1-* گواهی دوره متوسطه و پیش دانشگاهی
*          2-* ریزنمرات دوره متوسطه و پیش دانشگاهی
*          3-* مدرک مشخص کننده نظام وظیفه
*          4-* کارنامه کلی دروس گذرانده در رشته / دانشگاه اول6- دانشجویانی که به دستگاههای خاص تعهد دارند یا بورس می باشند می بایست قبل از ثبت نام در آزمون دانشگاه موافقت کتبی سازمان یا موسسه بورس کننده را اخذ نمایند.7- سایر مقررات تحصیلی مطابق آئین نامه آموزشی دانشگاه خواهد بود. 
*8- دانشجویان کارشناسی ارشد که از معافیت تحصیلی استفاده نمی نمایند نیز می توانند به صورت همزمان در یک رشته کارشناسی تحصیل نمایند.*9- مدارک دانش آموختگی همانند سایر مدارک دانشگاه رسمی بوده و امکان ادامه تحصیل در مقاطع بالاتر را خواهد داشت.10- دانشجویان در حال تحصیل در مقطع کارشناسی، کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری می توانند برای تحصیل همزمان در یک رشته دیگر در مقطع کارشناسی دانشگاه پیام نور ثبت نام نمایند.*ب- شرایط آموزشی و علمی*1- دروس عمومی گذرانده شده در رشته اول در پایان دوره تحصیلی برای رشته دوم قابل معادلسازی می باشد.2- دروس غیرعمومی گذرانده شده در رشته اول در پایان هر سال تحصیلی در رشته دوم معادلسازی می گردد.
*تذکر مهم :* رعایت مقررات معادلسازی مطابق آیین نامه آموزشی برای تطبیق دروس الزامی است.
3- دانشجویان تحصیل همزمان باید در هنگام انتخاب واحد به تاریخ امتحانات توجه نموده تا تداخل امتحانی نداشته باشند.

----------


## design46

> سلاام دوستان عزیز
> به نظرتون میشه همزمان هم دانشگاه سراسری هم آزاد خوند؟
> من الان مهندسی دانشگاه سراسری میخونم و دوس دارم کنکور شرکت کنم و  پزشکی آزاد رو هم در کنارش بخونم
> کسی تجربه ای داره؟
> با تشکر


غیر ممکنه چنین چیزی

----------

